# Janice Dickinson



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 14, 2008)

Anyone else completely obsessed with Janice Dickinson the Model/Modeling Agent?

Even though I feel she must be the Daughter of Satan!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If she didn't exist we'd have to invent her!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 14, 2008)

I watch it and love it.  She is so extra!  But, you know what?  She has a heart.  I think she can be very harsh but she also tries to look out for people.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 14, 2008)

its a pretty interesting show. i dn't think she's evil... just a proud bitch! everyone should be a proud bitch.


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 14, 2008)

I used to ignore her show...but I tried watching one episode and got instantly hooked! There's always something juicy happening in her agency.  And I like her cos she doesn't BS people..she's brutally honest and funny too.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 16, 2008)

She's a trainwreck/idiot.  She is not good at communicating at all.  The way she talks to people is HORRIBLE.   You can get your point across to people without the volume, drama and harshness that she employs.

Tip: If anyone approaches you about making a reality show of your life, chances are you're a trainwreck.  Why do people not figure that out?


----------



## lazytolove (Mar 17, 2008)

She's fun to watch =]


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Mar 17, 2008)

The show is fun to watch, but her face expressions annoy me sometimes. Must be all the botox


----------



## Stephie Baby (Mar 17, 2008)

She is hilarious and she knows her sh**. I love that show!! She has another show working with a model, but its not that great.


----------



## NYDoll88 (Mar 17, 2008)

The show is a hoot, and she cracks me up. But there are probably 2 or 3 models in her fake agency that could actually be real models.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 17, 2008)

i think shes hilarious... abit scary lookin but i find her funny


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 17, 2008)

You know I didn't really give her the time of day myself until I googled her portfolio and saw her body of work..._so to speak_.

Clearly I was too young to be paying attention to Janice in the '70's! 

Anyway if you weren't Linda Carter, Farah Fawset, or Lindsay Wagner, _to me_, during that time you were _chopped liver! _

(O.K. so I had empowered Women fetish/phase...who didn't? Besides I think it's high time for Wonder Woman to come back - don't you?)

What fascinates me about Janice is how her look has changed and how she's maintained. She's definitely a study! 

Look at these photos she was dynamite then and she's dynamite now!

Although, I do have some bugaboos about her blush/contour application on her show. Would love to know who's doing her makeup. I would not envy their job..._at all!_

_LOL! Oh God...could you just imagine doing Janice Dickinson's makeup...as if your life depended on it...I wouldn't be able to sleep at night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh the nightmares! _
_Luv ya Janice!_


----------



## frocher (Mar 17, 2008)

.......


----------



## athena123 (Mar 19, 2008)

ohmigod, she is so painful to watch! I'm not sure which is worse to see; the horrible way she treats her models like pieces of meat, or her horrible lip implants! EEEEKKKK!  Did Janice and Lisa Rinna go to the same plastic surgeon? All those  implants have made their lips completely lose their shape and it's so sad to see.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 17, 2008)

i know this topic is old and im not one to bring up old ones....

But I cannot believe that those pictures are Janice. She is absolutely gorgeous back in the days when she used to model. Now? Not so much...she looks like a different person


----------



## florabundance (May 17, 2008)

I never watched her show modelling agency whatever, but on ANTM she was actually the perfect judge lol and does anyone else agree, she was so much more enthusiastic than Twiggy?

YouTube - Janice Dickinson on ANTM. The Best Judge ever!!!


----------



## deven.marie (May 17, 2008)

OMG, she looks soo much like Jaslene in those pictures..


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 26, 2008)

New Season tonight!  Can't wait!


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_I never watched her show modelling agency whatever, but on ANTM she was actually the perfect judge lol and does anyone else agree, she was so much more enthusiastic than Twiggy?_

 
I couldn't agree with you more!  Twiggy is wonderful.. but Janice brought more spunk and vibrance in there!!  I liked her on the show...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, back then she had a very exotic look and now it's kind of... any other rich, middle-aged, image-obsessed woman. 

Wasn't she molested as a child. That must be a reason why she acts the way she does. I dunno. I ain't no psychologist, yo! :/


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_She's a trainwreck/idiot. She is not good at communicating at all. The way she talks to people is HORRIBLE. You can get your point across to people without the volume, drama and harshness that she employs.

Tip: If anyone approaches you about making a reality show of your life, chances are you're a trainwreck. Why do people not figure that out?_

 
I completely agree, besides when did it become okay to be obnoxious and rude?


----------



## kimberlane (Aug 27, 2008)

I use to be like "she is such a b!tch" Then I watched the show and realized that I was right....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 She does seem to be one of those strong, proud b!tches who covers her heart of gold though. I think underneath it all she really is a good caring person.


----------



## concertina (Aug 27, 2008)

Cannot stand her or her harsh criticism of 'plus-sized' models. 

DIAF Janice Dickinson.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimberlane* 

 
_....who covers her heart of gold though. I think underneath it all she really is a good caring person._

 
Maybe, but I don't know how much the "heart of gold" counts.  It's your actions that make your statement...

....and her actions are LOUD and obnoxious!  lol


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 30, 2008)

I am going to Audition for her agency at her next casting, she represents her models really well, and shes really in to "Different" looking models! 

She takes really good care of her models and isnt pushed about. If they are booked for a cover shoot, they get that cover! Not a middle sheet. She gets everything and in a heartbeat. I love her and I hope I am accepted by her!


----------



## duddelle (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_I am going to Audition for her agency at her next casting, she represents her models really well, and shes really in to "Different" looking models! 

She takes really good care of her models and isnt pushed about. If they are booked for a cover shoot, they get that cover! Not a middle sheet. She gets everything and in a heartbeat. I love her and I hope I am accepted by her!_

 
Good luck Hun! Yeah, I love the show and how about the hot deaf boy, uh! Love.


----------



## carandru (Sep 21, 2008)

I love the show!! Lol, yea she is crazy, loud, obnoxious, and rude but you can tell that she does care about her models.  Not to mention, she has acted this way (at least on tv) since she has been on ANTM.  So why are people surprised when she acts that way?  It's not like it a surprise, lol.

And oooooo, from the looks of the last episode her makeup artist is a crazy bioyatch as well, so I guess they work well together. I must say  I was extra offended by his "I'm not your boy or your homie, I didn't grow up in Compton or East LA" comment though.


----------



## jardinaires (Sep 21, 2008)

i can enjoy the show and i'm 100% sure most of her personality is completely fake in order to get ratings, but sometimes she really gets on my nerves. like, to the point of turning to another channel.


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 23, 2008)

her old photos are so stunning.she didnt get the attention she deserved back then.

she just seems like a big ball of built up fustration now lol. and shes letting it all out on everybody else.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 23, 2008)

She cracks me up...because to me the show is not really reality..it's all an act I think...I think she really over performs for the audience. Without all the back up and security she has...I bet she is quiet as a church mouse.


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 28, 2008)

I've been tired of Keough since day one.

Can he please just leave now...for good. He keeps come back like a bad herpes flare up or something. LOL


----------

